# changing FreeBSD keyboard map without changing language?



## dnv (Mar 3, 2017)

I currently have keymap="fi" in my rc.conf so that my finnish keyboard uses the appropriate layout. However, that also seems to automatically force a lot of console applications (inside of nano, error messages in shell, etc) into finnish language as well. How do I keep the finnish keyboard layout while having english as the system language?


----------



## dnv (Mar 3, 2017)

OK, solved the problem, the culprit was my ~/.login_conf


----------

